# arthritis supplements



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am new to raw and haven't converted completely yet to it. I first started with one meal, then a day and now we are weekend raw feeders. I've only done chicken quarters and both my dogs are loving it now. They get TOTW during the week. I'm still trying to get a freezer and find a good supplier before converting completely. My question is that both my dogs are on Grizzly Salmon oil and Dasuquin with MSM for arthritis. I've read some people say not to give supplements and some people say to keep it when converting to a raw diet. I'm looking for recommendations. Both my dogs have been diagnosed with arthritis so it isn't just a preventative supplement. Thanks.

Belinda, Jerry Lee and Rusti


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I'd keep giving the supplements. My dogs are raw fed and also on supplements, one for a CCL injury and the other for elbow dysplasia. My other dog gets supplements as a preventative measure.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great, I'll keep them on the supplements. What supplements are you using?


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I raw feed, and also give supplements, they aren't going to get what they need from their food. Anja has arthritis, but is sensitive to sulfur and shellfish, so MSM and glucosamine etc are out - she takes Get Up and Go by Only Natural Pet www.onlynaturalpet.com plus:
Tasha's Herbspirin for inflammation and discomfort www.b-naturals.com 
Once a month she gets an Adequan booster injection (she had the full series of 8 injections a few months ago.) 
She gets 5 1000 mg salmon oil capsules per day - I don't like the liquid, it doesn't retain potency nearly as long as the caps, and, like most oils, can go rancid if you aren't careful. You must give at least 400 IU Vit E along with it, either as part of another supplement or in a cap. 
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I didn't know about the Vitamin E. Thanks. 

Belinda, Rusti and Jerry Lee



Anja1Blue said:


> I raw feed, and also give supplements, they aren't going to get what they need from their food. Anja has arthritis, but is sensitive to sulfur and shellfish, so MSM and glucosamine etc are out - she takes Get Up and Go by Only Natural Pet www.onlynaturalpet.com plus:
> Tasha's Herbspirin for inflammation and discomfort www.b-naturals.com
> Once a month she gets an Adequan booster injection (she had the full series of 8 injections a few months ago.)
> She gets 5 1000 mg salmon oil capsules per day - I don't like the liquid, it doesn't retain potency nearly as long as the caps, and, like most oils, can go rancid if you aren't careful. You must give at least 400 IU Vit E along with it, either as part of another supplement or in a cap.
> ...


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

I use Longevity by Springtime, Inc. It contains glucosamine, chondroitin, and MSM, as well as other "good stuff" for digestion, etc. Springtime also sells just a joint supplement. I've seen fantastic results with Longevity!


----------

